# تغييرات جديدة



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

من فترة لم نشهد بعض التغييرات التي تعودتوا فيها على لمسة روك فيها :closedeye 

وذلك بسبب الانشغال لا اكثر و لا اقل

لكن اليوم حسيت بلهيب الروح القدس الذي دفعني الى القيام بالتغييرات التالية:


تم نقل قسم *القصص و العبر* الى المنتدى المسيحي لكونه حاوي على قصص و عبر مسيحية بحتة
تم نقل منتدى *الصور الدينية* و قسمه الفرعي الى المنتدى المسيحي لكون القسم يضم على صور مسيحي فقط!
تم افتتاح منتدى جديد وهو *الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية* بدل منتدى حوار المسيحية, و تم تعيين الاخ محبة مشرفا عليه, و سيتم الرد بكل محبة و امانة على كل الاسئلة الى ان ننتهي من موضوع موضوع و يغلق الموضوع بعدها
تم ازالة منتدى حوار الاسلام و نقل مواضيعه الى منتدى حوار الاديان عامة ما عدا المسيحية اذ لها منتدى *الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية*
تم حذف بعض الاقسام القديمة المخفية
هذا و قد تم:

اخذ نسخة احتياطية لقاعدة البيانات
اخذ نسخة اختياطية لملفات الموقع
تم الترقية للاصدار الحديث قبل كم يوم
هذا و سيتم

اضافة شكل جديد للمنتديات
تنسيق المنتديات بالوان و ايقونات جديدة تدل على كل قسم و منتدى
المباشرة في شكل جديد لواجهة الموقع الرئيسية
التنسيق مع الجروبات الاخرى لاطلاق مجلة اسبوعية بأرقى مواضيع المنتدى
سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع


----------



## blackguitar (27 يناير 2006)

*يارب يباركك ويحافظ عليك يا روكروك يا مصيطنا يا مهننينا*


----------



## answer me muslims (27 يناير 2006)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى الحبيب روك


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*الله كل ده ( اوعي تخاف من الحسد هههههههههه )

بجد شغل عسل بس ده اللي اتعودانه منك شكرا يا روك *


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

الحقيقة الواحد تعب من الشكر والاندهاش من كثرة التغييرات الجميلة والمفيدة للمنتدى وللشعب والاعضاء

وابسط حاجة اقدر اقولها لك 

ربنا يباركك ويخليك لينا وللمنتدى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Ya Shero (28 يناير 2006)

*:t14: حلو قوي التغيرات*


----------



## ezzzak (28 يناير 2006)

ايه الحلاوه دي  ربنا يخليك لينا يا روك 

عندي اقتراح منتدي 


ايه رئيكم نعمل منتدي كوفي شوب الناس بتقعد بالسعات في المنتدي واكيد الوحد يحب ياخد 

واحد سحلب واحد ينسون واحد شيشه كده ومنه نعمل دخل للمنتدي :t3:  ايه رئيك يا روك


----------



## Coptic Lady (28 يناير 2006)

*هو ده ايزاك 

الاكل اولا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يقويك يا روك *


----------



## †gomana† (28 يناير 2006)

*انت همك على بطنك يا زيكو بس عسل واللهى

افكار نيرة ورائعة جدا يا دودى ربنا يباركك فى حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## †gomana† (28 يناير 2006)

*انت همك على بطنك يا زيكو بس عسل واللهى

افكار نيرة ورائعة جدا يا دودى ربنا يباركك فى حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## Messias (28 يناير 2006)

ربنا يباركك عملك و خدمتك


----------



## Maya (30 يناير 2006)

*أخي My Rock

شكراً بداية على كل جهودك في هذا المنتدى وكل فكرة  أو عمل تقوم به لإنجاح  وتطوير هذا المنتدى الحبيب ، والتغيير  جميل وضروري  ولكن عندما يكون في مكانه تماماً ، والتغييرات التي قمت بها مناسبة تماماً وأوافقك  عليها إنها جاءت في مكانها المناسب  ، وأتمنى المزيد من الأفكار لإنجاح المنتدى العزيز (منتدى الكنيسة العربية ) ...

:new5: ربنا يكون معك دايماً ...*


----------



## pola (30 يناير 2006)

شكرا كتير على التغيرات دية يا روك
و ربنا معاك و يساعدك على الشفل الجميل دة
انت فعلا قدير بالثقة و قيادة هذا المنتدى العظيم


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليكم يا احبة من اجل الدعم, و فعلا محتاجين ان نذكر الموقع في صلواتنا..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (30 يناير 2006)

يارب يخليك يا روك وتعيش وتجدد


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

My Rock،

حبيب إذا بدك مساعدة إطرحها علي ... أنا جاهز و في الخدمة، مع أنه هناك أشغال بس هذا النتدى شغل برضه ! :t17:


----------



## هيوي (1 فبراير 2006)

ليباركك الرب يا اخي روك لتخدم المسيحية بروح محبة حقيقية


----------



## Miro (1 فبراير 2006)

*:t14: *

*ربنا يقويك يا روك و يديم تعب محبتك* 



:t14:


----------

